# 9 to 10 Conversion Apps or Programs



## EMBilling (Mar 26, 2015)

Has anyone found a good phone/tablet app or program that does ICD9 to ICD10 conversion or that helps a doctor find the right ICD10 code?  Our doctors do their own coding, and many go to nursing homes and do not have access to a computer or coding book while there.


----------



## em2177 (Apr 2, 2015)

The Apple store has a downloadable app for ICD 10.


----------



## BenCrocker (Apr 2, 2015)

I like this webpage. http://www.icd10data.com/


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 2, 2015)

em2177 said:


> The Apple store has a downloadable app for ICD 10.



Do you know the name of the app? I don't have an Apple phone or tablet to be able to search for it or check it out, but most of my providers do; I'd love to see what they think of it.

Thanks!


----------



## em2177 (Apr 2, 2015)

Please visit this link:

http://www.precyse.com/precyseuniversity/mobilesolutions_icd10docguide.php


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 6, 2015)

em2177 said:


> Please visit this link:
> 
> http://www.precyse.com/precyseuniversity/mobilesolutions_icd10docguide.php



Thank you!


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 17, 2015)

em2177 said:


> Please visit this link:
> 
> http://www.precyse.com/precyseuniversity/mobilesolutions_icd10docguide.php



Elizabeth,

Did you try this one?  I downloaded it, and it seems to be more of a "documentation" app than a coding app.



One of our PA's found one that seems to be awesome, but only available for Apple products--I couldn't find it on my Galaxy. Search "ICD10 Search Free"; the icon is blue with a white lightning bolt.  I had a few of my docs download it at a meeting, and it seems to be pretty good. Has 9-10 and 10-9 conversions, as well as search functions.  It also had "Excludes 2" notes on the few codes I looked at. That was on the free version.  There is a paid version (I believe $5 ?), so I can imagine that one is even better. I will be downloading it on my son's ipod (he just doesn't know it yet ) and checking it out.  I'll update here if I change my opinion of it.

Hope that helps anyone else looking for something similar!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 18, 2015)

Be really careful at relying on the programs for your ICD-10CM codes.  The WHO and CMS have stated that the programs should not be used for coding patient claims.  There are thousands of codes in ICD-10CM that do not exist in ICD-9 CM..  Therefor the conversion programs will not work.  Also you may cross over to a code that you really did not want.  Currently many codes are used incorrectly so the current code will cross to a code that is completely wrong for your patient.  For instance many use 311 for depression when the provider indicates the patient is a little depressed.  However that is not a code currently for depression, it is a code for depressive disorder NEC.  This will convert to the ICD -10 CM code for major depressive disorder.  I doubt this is what your provider wants with this documentation.  There is an ICD-10CM code for unhappiness and you cannot convert to it since there is no ICD-9 CM code like it.  So if you are going to use these programs do so carefully and intelligently.


----------



## em2177 (Apr 20, 2015)

Debra,
This will be used as a reference not for crossing over all the ICD 10 codes..... Besides, I am sure not all the codes will be available on the apps.


----------



## mray85 (Apr 20, 2015)

em2177 said:


> Debra,
> This will be used as a reference not for crossing over all the ICD 10 codes..... Besides, I am sure not all the codes will be available on the apps.



Elizabeth, I believe she is just trying to be polite and spread awareness - not to correct others. There are those who are always looking for ways to find shortcuts in their work to speed up their processes. However, with ICD-10 you will need to open the book and code use then index then tabular. The programs will give you the unspecified code and some people may misinterpret the term "crosswalk" or "crossover". I agree that codes need to be aware so they can make providers aware that these programs do not give the conventions and such.
Have a good day!


----------



## em2177 (Apr 20, 2015)

Matthew,

Thank you for your input. I was clarifying my post not trying to disregard anyone's opinion. The AAPC Networking posts are for networking and helping fellow coders. That is the purpose of my posts. To help other Coders. I am not sure what your comment of "she is just trying to be polite" means..... But, I'm sure she was, I never said she was not polite....


----------

